
Using Mac OS X native productivity enhancements - altryne1
https://medium.com/productivity-freak/using-mac-os-x-productivity-enhancements-b7ca30ad38ee#.yyqbkxrud
======
minimaxir
9 points in 8 minutes?

If you are asking people to upvote your submission, it's against HN rules.

